# Ruger Super Blackhawk for deer hunting?



## mdgreco191

is a new super blackhawk chambered in 44 magnum a good deer handgun? Is a 7.5 inch barrel long enough for good groupings out to 75 yards? Would there be any other single action revolver in or around the same caliber you would recommend?


----------



## Lilly001

Just about perfect.


----------



## tgc

Yes.

Recommend... .45 colt if you reload.  It can do more with less drama, not to mention heavier bullets.


----------



## Sargent

You're good.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yes, excellent hunting gun.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Lilly001 said:


> Just about perfect.




X-2......Kilt a bunch of deer with my
7.5" barrel with handloads....
Need my hiney kicked for selling it !!


----------



## fishinjim88

That would do just fine , but like the 41 mag has the recoil more like a 357 mag and almost the knock down of the 44 .


----------



## twodog72

works for me...


----------



## smokey30725

Nice setup!


----------



## Larry Rooks

SBH bout good as they get, 44 mag, 41 mag or 45 Colt, all three awesome  I prefer a shorter barrel but that is personal preference only


----------



## nickE10mm

twodog72 said:


> works for me...



YUMMMMYYY!!  

I want myself a 4-5/8" SBH to go along with my 7.5" SBHBH..... arghhhhh drooooollll


----------



## smokey30725

Larry Rooks said:


> SBH bout good as they get, 44 mag, 41 mag or 45 Colt, all three awesome  I prefer a shorter barrel but that is personal preference only



Is there much discernable accuracy difference? I have been thinking about getting a 44 mag or 357 (with the 9mm cylinder) with the shorter barrel around 4 inches for general carry while hiking and for use during deer season when I am hunting in a ground blind.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*optics?*

MdGreco, are you planning on scoping this Super Blackhawk (SBH)?
I see from Ruger's website that the standard SBH doesn't have any provision for mounting a scope, although there may be some way of doing it if you remove the rear sight.

The SBH "Hunter" version has a scope base built into the rib of the barrel, so it's ready for Ruger rings and a scope right out of the box.

With a 7.5" barrel, a good pistol shooter can get a 6" group at 75 yards even with iron sights. I can't do it right now, but maybe with practice I could. My brother used to regularly pop 8" diameter balloons at 100 yards with a 5" barreled open-sighted handgun.  I've seen target shooters hold every shot in the X and 10 and 9- rings of a 50-yard pistol target, shooting one-handed!
(5.5" group covers the 9 ring and the smaller rings).

I think the Ruger Super Blackhawk in 7.5" barrel length and .44 magnum caliber is  fine hunting handgun, either scoped or iron-sighted.


----------



## Razor Blade

smokey, i just picked up a blackhawk in 357 with the 9mm cylinder. Man i love it, it has  the 4.625 inch barrel.I also put on a set of the hogue rubber grips. Wow what a difference.


----------



## shdw633

GunnSmokeer said:


> MdGreco, are you planning on scoping this Super Blackhawk (SBH)?
> I see from Ruger's website that the standard SBH doesn't have any provision for mounting a scope, although there may be some way of doing it if you remove the rear sight.
> 
> The SBH "Hunter" version has a scope base built into the rib of the barrel, so it's ready for Ruger rings and a scope right out of the box.



You can scope a standard SBH but do have to remove the rear sights and have it tapped for the scope mount.  Great hunting pistol for deer but prefer my Redhawk with open sights when hunting pigs.


----------



## Chase4556

shdw633 said:


> You can scope a standard SBH but do have to remove the rear sights and have it tapped for the scope mount.  Great hunting pistol for deer but prefer my Redhawk with open sights when hunting pigs.



Can you still reinstall the rear sight if you remove the scope mount?


----------



## shdw633

Chase4556 said:


> Can you still reinstall the rear sight if you remove the scope mount?



Yes, just take off the mount and re-install the rear site.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I guess I'm strange, I don't want a scope on a handgun. If I'm gonna be shooting at deer a hundred yards away, I have rifles.


----------



## shdw633

NCHillbilly said:


> I guess I'm strange, I don't want a scope on a handgun. If I'm gonna be shooting at deer a hundred yards away, I have rifles.



You can use a handgun of this caliber in Illinois during the gun season but cannot use a rifle, only a shotgun.  I like having my scoped pistol for those deer that step out on my right up there in my climber, course since I have it like that I also like it for those deer that step out on my right side as well in Georgia.


----------



## Big7

In order:

Yes!
Yes!
No!

That will do just fine.
Plus Ruger, along with Freedom Arms WILL
eat anything you feed it with in reason.

You can warm them up a little if you want.
No worries, as long as you know what you are doing.

If you don't handload, try CorBon


----------



## collardncornbread

fishinjim88 said:


> That would do just fine , but like the 41 mag has the recoil more like a 357 mag and almost the knock down of the 44 .



x2 x2 x2


----------



## bubba68

not to hijack the thread but what are you guys using for holsters on your scoped SBH?


----------



## tred1956

Several tons of venison is harvested every year with this setup.

Safe shooting
Doug


----------



## AliBubba

Do you guys shoot off-hand or some kind of a rest?


----------



## smoothie

You will love it. I hunt with the same pistol and my 44 Winnie trapper and deer hate them both. If you don't reload I love the GA arms deer stoppers and the old staple Winchester round nosed white box


----------

